

A Counterpoint to Techie-In-Chief - sehender
http://www.thedeal.com/dealscape/technology/startup-stories/the-homemade-ceo-etsy-founder-1.php

======
sehender
Let me be the first to point out that this article is almost two years old.
However, not two months after it was published, they received $27M from Accel
Partners, and in the 18 months since additional funding, they have continued
to expand and flourish.

